# Anyone have any thoughts on the sleep number bed?



## Blondie (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking for pros and cons- not sure how much I can trust online reviews but you guys are tops in info! TIA


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 7, 2009)

*High-End Memory Foam.*

We are so well satisfied with sleeping on Tempurpedic that we have no interest in looking into Sleep Number beds. 

The Chief Of Staff thought it might take some time to become accustomed to Tempurpedic after sleeping on conventional mattresses for a long time. 

It took me about 20 minutes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 7, 2009)

^ x2 for the tempurpedic.


----------



## Jaybee (Sep 7, 2009)

We've been sleeping on our sleep number bed for 14 yrs., and love it.  We just "graduated" to a Sleep Comfort adjustable bed.  It hasn't been delivered yet, so the jury is still out.
A son and a daughter also have sleep comforts, and love them.  
We've never tried Tempur-Pedics, but heard good things about them, too.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 7, 2009)

We have been so happy-and well rested- with our generic Tempurpedic that we haven't found anything better. We stayed in a Radisson that had Sleep Comfort beds. Perhaps we didn't give them an honest trial, but neither of us could find a 'number' that was nearly as good as the memory foam.

My favorite thing about the memory foam is that if I get up in the night (and I do) my DW doesn't even know. And vice-versa. 

It is a little warm in warm weather, because of the way it cradles your body, but sleeping under a summer weight comforter (IKEA) or DW likes just a sheet over her.

I know I got a little off track, but I found the Sleep Comfort bed to be just one more thing to mess with. Motors, fans, controls, and such.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MelBay (Sep 7, 2009)

We've had our Sleep Number for ~15 years - besides missing my pets, it's the only other hesitation I have about going on a timeshare trip -- I miss my bed!!!!

I'm a 100, DH is a 35.  We absolutely love it - no problems with it, other than shortly after we got it our pump went out after a power surge and they replaced it at no charge.


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 7, 2009)

MelBay; said:
			
		

> I'm a 100, DH is a 35.  We absolutely love it - no problems with it, other than shortly after we got it our pump went out after a power surge and they replaced it at no charge.




 With that large of a age difference I would think nothing would work! :hysterical: 

 Just kidding!  

 We stopped and check out the beds and they seemed very nice for a short tryout and then the salesman showed us the workings and we both remembered our first and last waterbed and the problems that go with owning one. 

 We did go back couple weeks ago just to give it another try and store went out of business, So much for the great service salesman told us we would get from the store! Sounds like timeshare sales people!  

 Wife decided we would just go back and buy another set like we have had for last ten years and from same store. 

 PHIL


----------



## Flo (Sep 7, 2009)

We've had our sleep number bed for 10 years and love it. We've had no problems.


----------



## wheaties (Sep 7, 2009)

*Love ours, too!*

We've had our Sleep Number bed for 7 or 8 years, love it, too.  Hubby is 85, I'm 35.  We have a Cal King and I never feel him get up or down.  Would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 7, 2009)

*We were there last year...*



Blondie said:


> Looking for pros and cons- not sure how much I can trust online reviews but you guys are tops in info! TIA



We were waterbed folk until last Dec when it sprung a leak and felt it was time to try something a bit less cumbersome to adjust the firmness and not so heavy to move around. We decided to investigate the  "Sleep Number" system heavily advertised on radio and TV around here.

The bed itself probably was pretty good but we never got to the point of buying/trying one.

We were turned off by the high pressure sales people pushing these things. Also when you thought you were comparing apples to apples, you later found out it was apples and bananas. 

There happened to be two competing bed outlets almost across the street from each other so we visited both and checked pricing on the same model and size. Way too expensive ($2500+) and a few hundred dollars difference.

One pushed "wired remote" (can't get lost) while the other advocated "wireless remote" (you can put it anywhere without tangling up in the cord). 

Only when we balked at the price did both mention special discounts or try to move us to a different model. When we balked again at the discounted price (still $2000+), they tried to push the floor models. 

And they have so many different models of the same size bed that it was confusing as to what the actual differences were and if they warranted the pricing differences.

The apples and bananas discovered when I asked to hear how loud the air pump was. One was a loud vacuum cleaner blower while the other "upgraded" model was a quieter air  pump. Guess which one comes with the lower price.

It was then that I started looking for similar systems before deciding to go with Habitat Furnishings bed. 

Things I liked about it before I bought:
1) Cheaper price.

2)  Longer "try out" period. Sleep Number offers a 30day trial period. Habitat, it's 180days. Finding your "number" can take a few weeks before you find it.

Things I like about it after I bought:
1) Better pump and remotes. With one remote, you have to share and "remember" your setting. Habitat has two separate remotes with memory. You can hit the memory button in the dark room and the bed will automatically inflate/deflate your side to your memory setting. It's a single pump/dual port controller/. 

Not sure how the Sleep Number remote works but I think its more like the filling your car tires. You have to monitor the display while pumping until it gets to your number. 

Summary:
We both find that we don't toss and turn as much during the night and we are sleeping better than the waterbed. I assume Select Comfort is the same. It's warmer than the water bed. I suppose that's because water is a heat sink where air is an insulator. 

http://www.habitatfutons.com/air_bed.html


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 7, 2009)

Have had a sleep # for several years, would buy it again.:zzz:


----------



## momeason (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sleep Number bed*



Blondie said:


> Looking for pros and cons- not sure how much I can trust online reviews but you guys are tops in info! TIA



Hi,
I have 2 Sleep number beds and another air bed from Airbeds Unlimited. I had wanted a sleep number bed for many years. In 2007, we finally decided to buy one. I knew it would be expensive, but I had sticker shock when I went to try it at the Select Comfort store. I did a lot of research and decided to try the Airbeds Unlimited Sapphire Series bed instead. The owner of the company, Michael, talked to me at length and the price was a little better and the quality of construction appeared to be better from their website. Anyway, our bed arrived and my husband loved the new bed as much as me. 
We were purchasing our retirement home at the time and decided we really wanted an airbed there also. We found a great deal on a gently used Select Comfort Sleep number bed. It was better than our mattress we had before our Airbeds Unlimited bed, but not nearly as good as our Airbeds bed. We bought a promotional Select Comfort for a guest room a year later and again we were disappointed. Select Comfort is in financial difficulty and their quality is suffering. Their prices are coming down, but so is the quality. Their promotional beds are very inferior quality. Michael at Airbeds unlimited really believes in his product and has great customer service. I can get you a coupon for a small discount if you are interested. I do,however, really like the rubbermaid foundation sold by sleep number. The used bed was worth it for the foundation and the beautiful four poster bed that came with it. The dual chamber select comfort mattress has a big gap that has to be filled. It is not comfy in the middle. The Airbeds Unlimited has no gap. the chambers are squared off and fit tightly against each other. It has smaller air chambers also for better support. It is a much superior product. You order the mattress online at www.airbedsunlimited.com.
Walmart has a frame/foundation for around $100 for an air mattress. I have not tried it. We are using the Select Comfort rubbermaid foundation.:whoopie:


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 7, 2009)

seems dh and I are in the minority.

But in a nutshell, would you like to buy ours?  I absolutey hate the bed, tired of sleeping in a well, and waking up every day stiff and in pain.


----------



## Courts (Sep 7, 2009)

We've had our sleep number bed for four years and love it. 

Bought the 9000 with 6" pillow top. :zzz:  My wife was skeptical at first, but now agrees.....bed is just what the doctor ordered (so to speak).   Feels like quality material to me.

Can't feel wife getting out of bed early in morning.  

Only "con" was the pump, we are using our third pump. 

.


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2009)

*Love our Sleep Number Bed*

We absolutely love our Sleep Number bed as well.  Have had it for about 8 years.  Initially tried the Temperpedic during the winter months.  Absolutely hated it as it was cold and hard as a rock when you got in bed.  Had it picked up before the thirty-day trial period was up.

- Michael


----------



## pjrose (Sep 8, 2009)

Both Sleep Number and TemperPedic got a lot of positive votes in research reported in the latest Consumer Reports - might be worth picking up a copy.

I'm fascinated by TemperPedic, but read a review that it's kind of like being stuck in quicksand - you can't get out.  

Don't Sleep Number and the other air beds feel like air beds - i.e. if you sink down a bit in one place, the air pops you up in another?  Or do the pillow top and baffles and so forth deal with those issues?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 8, 2009)

We bought our Select Comfort bed after Paul Harvey said he would buy it back if we didn't like it. We had a 90 day trial that has lasted 12 years now. The first thing I remember about our bed was that my dreams were very vivid and in color. We placed our Select Comfort on our box spring and it was fine. Later I placed a piece of particle board between the box spring and matress and it seemed like there was no difference.

When my back hurts I adjust the bed firmer to 70 and for kicks and gigles I adjusted it all over the place and found 40 being my best sleep. Paula likes 30.


----------



## 1950bing (Sep 8, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> seems dh and I are in the minority.
> 
> But in a nutshell, would you like to buy ours?  I absolutey hate the bed, tired of sleeping in a well, and waking up every day stiff and in pain.



Sounds as if you have not found your proper #


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2009)

We have 26 of them in the master bedrooms at Twin Rivers, Fraser, CO.  The board decided to add those because we wanted to get king beds, to replace the queens, and these were a bargain, $950 each, including setup/ delivery.  Our guests and owners are very pleased.  This was about 22 months ago.

There have been issues, and the board president said he would never do that again.  But some of the issues have been easy, such as beds plugged into wall switches, having no idea why the thing didn't work.  The purchase included some years of maintenance, but I have no idea if we are nearing the end of that time.  

I would do it again, personally, because the positive comments have been worth it.  

Now to get rid of the ugly bedspreads and add the duvets and nice sheets.  That's the one thing we should do as soon as possible.  I really dislike bedspreads in timeshares, especially ugly striped ones.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 8, 2009)

We have had our Sleep Number Bed for 16+ years and love it!!!  We've been in Aruba for a few months and our daughter has been sleeping in our bed as often as she can (and she has her own house!!!).  Linda


----------



## sstamm (Sep 8, 2009)

We have had a sleep number bed for 8 or 9 years, and really like it.  I definitely notice when we are away and sleep on other beds.  I am a 65 and my husband is a 35.

Ours has 2 controls, wired, which hold our number in memory.  To change it, you just push the arrow until the number you want is on the display, and it adjusts up or down.  The pump is not loud.  So far, we have not had anything go wrong with any part of the bed. (I hope I haven't just jinxed us!)


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate my current bed, and have been looking into both.

I think any memory foam bed will be too hot for us in Las Vegas. I've never slept on one, though, so I could be wrong.

I can't get over the fact that the Sleep Number bed is essentially a ridiculously overpriced air-mattress.

Think I could buy both of them, then return the one I don't like? I always worry about "try it free" promises. There are usually strings attached.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Think I could buy both of them, then return the one I don't like? I always worry about "try it free" promises. There are usually strings attached.



Sounds like a pretty good plan to me. I think the gimmick some of 'em use is hauling off your old bed, then you have to buy _something_.

No question, the memory foam does 'cradle' you in highly insulating material. It does get hot here - though not as long, or as hot as LV. We use a mattress pad that gives some 'breathing space' between mattress and sheet. Seems to me that I read in another thread about A/C that you keep your house cool for sleeping anyway. I don't think the heat would be any more of an issue with either bed. 

We couldn't be happier with the memory foam mattress, and wish we'd done it sooner. Either way, Scoop, you'll love not having to turn either one. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2009)

*You Got That Right.*




ScoopLV said:


> I can't get over the fact that the Sleep Number bed is essentially a ridiculously overpriced air-mattress.



Not only that, Tempurpedic is essentially a ridiculously overpriced foam mattress. 

However that may be, we're finding that generic memory foam may be approximately as good as Tempurpedic, at a fraction of the Tempurpedic price. 

We're testing that notion via a Price Club generic memory foam queen size mattress which we installed a few weeks ago at our dinky non-traveling travel trailer near Rehoboth Beach, Delaware. 

So far, so good. 


ScoopLV said:


> I think any memory foam bed will be too hot for us in Las Vegas.


Should not be a problem.  I'm pretty sure they have air conditioning out there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Sep 8, 2009)

We had the sleep number for 8-9 years too.  So far so good.  It is a little odd when you sleep in the middle of the bed.  But the best thing is we don't have to shop for mattresses every 3-4 years or turn the mattress when it gets uncomfortable for DH.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 8, 2009)

I was convinced I wanted a 'softer' bed than the firm Simmons Beautyrest a few years back, but the salesman said I wouldn't be happy with it and pushed the 'firm' on me saying I had nothing to lose as they'd take it back and exchange it within 30 days.  I tried it, didn't like the firm one, and called to get it exchanged ... you should have heard the screams, like 'what do you expect us to do with a used bed' now, etc.  When he make up the bill I had him write on it about the 30 day no risk exchange so they had to do it, but only changed the mattress and not the box spring.  I was still happy but learned that the guarantee might now be an honest one.

A Marriott in Lexington had the Tempur-Pedic mattresses and I was anxious to try it for a night.  Jumped on it and 'thud' .... it was hard as a rock and I like soft.  It was the worst night I ever spent...I'll stick to Simmons.  But it might be an idea to go to a hotel that has those beds to see how it works for you before you buy.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-rooms/lexky-griffin-gate-marriott-resort-and-spa/

Brian


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 8, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not only that, Tempurpedic is essentially a ridiculously overpriced foam mattress.
> 
> However that may be, we're finding that generic memory foam may be approximately as good as Tempurpedic, at a fraction of the Tempurpedic price.
> 
> Should not be a problem.  I'm pretty sure they have air conditioning out there.




Yes, we have air conditioning. But, we hardly ever use it. My wife and I are rather stingy, utility-wise. 

Our first line of defense against the heat is a powered attic fan, which exhausts the 160f attic air outside.

Next, we use evaporative coolers except July and August. These simply don't work anywhere except the southwest.  A lot of people have problems wrapping their head around pumping moisture into a hot house, and opening the windows. When the temperature outside is below 100f, we can keep our house at 80f for pennies a day.

During July and August, AC is only on from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. and from 7 p.m. to 10 p.m. We're part of a crazy "time of use" program that keeps our power bills VERY low, with the hassle of a six-hour "can't use much electricity" window. Once September hits, the AC goes off basically for good, and we enjoy lower rates for the entire winter.

We're both OK living at 85f, but I don't know if I could sleep on a memory foam mattress at 85f. (And I'd never buy a Tempurpedic. Memory foam is basically memory foam. NASA invented the stuff, and every company uses the same recipe.)

One thing's for sure -- the current bed has got to go. I wake up sore every day. I work hard on the house every day, and go to bed sore every day. It's been two years without any relief and it's driving me crackers.


----------



## Charlie D. (Sep 8, 2009)

We have owned ours for about 5 years. We bought one of the cheaper models. If you look at the website the main difference between the $1k and $4k models is a bunch of memory foam in and around the air chambers.  The air chambers themselves are about 5 inches thick. I love soft beds and my wife likes firmer ones. The select comfort worked pretty well for us. She had her side at about 60 and I had mine at about 25. I am tinkering with the idea of putting a king sized 2-3 inch memory foam bed topper between the foundation and the bed itself to see if it will be more comfortable on the lower settings. 

Charlie D.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought a memory foam mattress topper from overstocks.com  several years ago and I just love it.  Its 3 or 4 inches thick.  I could do with one inch thinner I think.  I have a regular mattress pad on it, and and extra small one on my side cause I get so hot at night.  It never seems too hot or too hard.  Even on humid Aug. nights it's fine.  My back doesn't hurt me any more.

I take it with me when I can if whereever I'm driving to has a king size bed.  We just roll it up and tie it with string.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 9, 2009)

Husband and I have the Tempurpedic which works for us, and we love it. No transfer of movement, etc. :zzz: 

My Dad, who used to live with us, had a Sleep Number which is now in the guest room. I have tried to sleep on it and found that the softer settings are like sleeping on a bunch of fluff, which feels good at the time, but can lead to some muscle aches the next day because you are sort of in a suspension of half solid, half liquid (that's the only why I can describe how it feels). 

If you use the harder settings, then it feels like an old fashioned air mattress (the kind you pump with a bicycle pump until they look ready to pop, then lay on it on someone's floor). 

Also, no one has mentioned this yet, but to put it delicately "being intimate" is weird on this bed, especially if you are trying to lay in the middle, where there is a hard section, v. the chambers - especially if the two chambers are set at different settings - you could potentially have 3 different hardnesses of surface that you are "rolling around" on.   As for the tempurpedic with this same aspect, "being intimate" is strange at first, because the bed doesn't help you AT ALL (neither does the Sleep number, really) there is no bouncing from any springs. This is definitely NOT something you can test out at the store. The upside, I suppose, is that going on vacation means you are usually sleeping on a spring mattress, so "being intimate" is extra bouncy when we are on vacation now! No wonder I keep buying timeshares!  

So I didn't care for the sleep number compared to both the tempurpedic, or a traditional inner spring mattress, but my Dad, who got it when he was in his 70's, said it was the best mattress he's ever slept on. He slept on the softer settings ( between 15-30, i think). 

The only down side for him, (besides the one I mentioned above in regard to "intimacy") was that one of the chambers popped about 4 years into owning it. The chamber was replaced as soon as Sleep Number could send a new one under warranty, and it was easy to replace.  But, for a week, my Dad kept falling into the empty half where the popped chamber was in the middle of the night, and had a hard time getting out in the morning, which was kind of funny as a bystander, but if it were my bed I had to sleep on every night, that would have been annoying to have a sunken hole in the bed while waiting to get it fixed.

Hope this helps!


----------



## spike (Sep 9, 2009)

*Love it!*

We love ours. Had it 16+ years. Also have one in our guest room. 

It's nice that the wife and I can change the settings to our own preference as can our guest.

About a year ago, while cleaning, we noticed mold on the inside surface pad. One simple call and a replacement free pad was delivered  the next day. No fuss, no argument, just great service from them.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 9, 2009)

1950bing said:


> Sounds as if you have not found your proper #



Been there, tried that, over and over in the past 5 years.  I find a number, like it, pain goes away for awhile, then comes back.  Never, ever had problems before, sleep like a baby in every OTHER bed, but some mornings in my sleep number bed I cannot get OUT of bed I am in so much stiffness and pain.

And the well in the middle is there even if I set the bed to 100!  I've even ordered the inset they have, because they know they have a problem with wells,  that worked for awhile, but not long.


----------



## Grand Vic (Sep 9, 2009)

wheaties said:


> We've had our Sleep Number bed for 7 or 8 years, love it, too.  Hubby is 85, I'm 35.  We have a Cal King and I never feel him get up or down.  Would do it again in a heartbeat.



I just read this to the girls in my office and we got a good laugh out of the age difference!  Then we realized it was the sleep numbers that were 85 and 35!:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 9, 2009)

<<<<Originally Posted by wheaties  
We've had our Sleep Number bed for 7 or 8 years, love it, too. Hubby is 85, I'm 35. We have a Cal King and I never feel him get up or down. Would do it again in a heartbeat. 

I just read this to the girls in my office and we got a good laugh out of the age difference! Then we realized it was the sleep numbers that were 85 and 35!   >>>>



Well, I have to say, if I never felt my husband "get up or down", I might want to consider trading him in for a new husband, regardless of his age!


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 9, 2009)

For what it's worth, SleepNumber has an ad in Playboy this month!  

Brian



alexadeparis said:


> ...Also, no one has mentioned this yet, but to put it delicately "being intimate" is weird on this bed, especially if you are trying to lay in the middle, where there is a hard section, v. the chambers - especially if the two chambers are set at different settings - you could potentially have 3 different hardnesses of surface that you are "rolling around" on.  !


----------



## Aussiedog (Sep 9, 2009)

*we hedged our bet*

We had a Tempurpedic for the ten years, but surprisingly, we found it to be too firm for side sleeping!  I also got tired of the fact that it was *very *heavy, hard to turn, hard to clean, etc.

So about 8 years ago we switched to a Sleep Number bed and found it to be very comfortable and maintenance free.  We cheated a bit though - we have a memory foam mattress pad which gives us the best of both worlds!

Ann


----------

